# What sawmill to buy



## Musclenut (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a small sawmill mainly for use on the farm but if there is a demand in the central Ky area I might use it to make a little side money. If I had to choose a woodmizer the lt10 and lt15 are what I'm looking at size and price wise. There are so many types and models what do you all recommend?


----------



## cgarman (Apr 28, 2010)

Not sure what your budget is, but a friend and I went to Sawlex (sawmill expo) last year to pick out a mill to share. We went thinking we would buy a Woodmizer (10 or 15). Off in the corner was a couple of Amish guys running a weird looking blue mill, called the EZ Boardwalk. We walked over, and talked with them while they worked. While chatting, they finished their pile of logs and shut the saw off. That's when I realized that even though we distracted them, they still finished about 30% faster then Woodmizer and the others.

They said the secret was the angled carriage which uses the hook on the blade's teeth to pull the carriage through the cut. I actually saw the guy shove the carriage at the log, and it cut the whole way through without him pushing any more.

The whole setup was around $8K, but that included an upgraded engine, and trailer package.

Now, we certainly were impressed, but I'll have to admit that I ended up buying a 48" Granberg chainsaw mill for $800 instead. I couldn't justify the price, because I'm milling my own fallen trees, and nothing else. Also, I have several crotch sections at 42" that no band mill would handle.

So, if you have enough cash, and enough logs to justify, then pick from EZ Boardwalk and Woodmizer. Woodmizer will be easier to buy replacement parts from. The Amish guys obviously don't have a website, and you have to call their friend who gives them the message, but they definitely had the better mill. It was so simple, you could probably fix anything broken with a trip to the hardware store anyway.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Apr 28, 2010)

Lots of decent bandmills around, look for a used one and save some money.


----------



## Musclenut (Apr 28, 2010)

Are the bandmill kits you put together your self any count?


----------



## gemniii (Apr 28, 2010)

Musclenut said:


> I'm looking to buy a small sawmill mainly for use on the farm but if there is a demand in the central Ky area I might use it to make a little side money. If I had to choose a woodmizer the lt10 and lt15 are what I'm looking at size and price wise. There are so many types and models what do you all recommend?


Prices are important, but so is what you are going to cut.
The less expensive units are generally much lighter in build. Here's a couple of of what I consider decent setups based on specs and reading - not actual use by me  except for the CSM
CSM - $1,250 - Stihl 660, Alaskan Mark III
Hud-Son - Oscar 118 $2,200 http://www.hud-son.com/Oscar_118_Hobby_Portable_Sawmill.htm, does 18" w 6.5HP the lowest price "name brand" mill going.
Woodmizer LT10 - currently $3,000 http://www.woodmizer.com/us/configurator/pricemodel.aspx?tipo=1&precio=1 does 24" w/ 7HP

After that you get into a wide variety of sawmills . 

I've had several threads here and elsewhere about the Hud-Son. They had been selling that low end model thru Harbor Freight and some people were adamant that it was "cheap chinese" junk. However, a number of posters have told of their experience with it and taking into account its only about 1/3 more than a base CSM it seems worth the $$ if you are not going for big trees.

Note that right now the market is flooded with lumber, and will be until the housing market picks up.

I'm in it because I have trees that need cutting and don't need firewood.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Apr 29, 2010)

Musclenut said:


> Are the bandmill kits you put together your self any count?


Some are good, the Linn is one of the better kits, IMO. I know a guy that bought the kit as he welds, but hasn't put it together yet, he's been busy building a milled log home. The kits can be quite a bit to put together, but if your a good welder that could help. Most don't include the motor, but you could buy one from someone like Linn as well.

Can8ianTimber was interested in the Linn, maybe he'll see this and chime in. He recently got a Lucas 613, so maybe he lost interest in the Linn.


----------



## Musclenut (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone dealt with the Norwood prodcts.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 29, 2010)

I have run many of the small BSM's, and the Norwood LL24 is a LOT more mill in that class, than any other i ran. Hands down a better mill than the LT10. Personally, i wouldn't buy a Hudson, at any price.

"IF" i was trying to save money, i'd buy a used Norwood Lumbernmate 2000. Norwood is a very good company, and the 2000 is a very good BSM.

Rob


----------

